# Yashica Electro 35 MC pictures



## Compaq (Apr 5, 2013)

This is a very compact camera. It fits in my hand! I can select the aperture, and I think the camera decides on one of two different shutter speeds. A friend actually gave me this one. I return, I've gotten an Olympus 35 SP looked over so I can sell it for her. Both of these just lay around, so it's great to put them to use!

1 Comes in a lovely, leather pouch.



Yashica Electro 35MC 1 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr

2 I assume this is the original lens cap. Sits loosely, though.



Yashica Electro 35MC 2 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr

3 The circle on the lens would be the cell for metering.



Yashica Electro 35MC 3 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr

4



Yashica Electro 35MC 4 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr

5 Hinged back door. Open by dragging the rewind wheel upward.



IMG_8783Yashica Electro 35MC 6 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr

6 Cold shoe. Shutter lock. Frame counter.



Yashica Electro 35MC 7 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr

7



Yashica Electro 35MC 8 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


I can't wait to test it! There is no rangefinder, as you may have noticed. There is a horizontal line that moves upward in the viewfinder, with symbols such as "one person", "group", "mountain", etc. The same that are on the lens.


----------

